# Guy's R34 Engine



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)




----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*R34 Photos*

Thanks again to:

1. Jon (Polarbearit) for hosting them.

2. Mark from Abbey for taking them in the first place.

Guy


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Saw it taking shape Guy*

down at abbey and totally sweet dude. watching the triple clutch being built was a lesson!!
awesome bit of kit and can I have a ride pleeeaaase!!

Nick


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Nice 
I take it the powerstation where you live won,t miss one of there turbines then  
Best regards Alan


----------



## stu (Jul 25, 2001)

*Nice!*

But there seems to be a few too many tissues in these pictures


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Very cool. Polished T88 is the only way to have it. That's one serious big single!

Guy, what cams are you going to have feeding that turbo? Also, will you still be keeping the AFMs?

Cya O!


----------



## Big Lad (Apr 12, 2002)

Whoa, you don't realise how big that turbo is until you see somebodies hands next to it for scale.

In the nicest way, that turbo really sucks!!!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Saw the car at Abbey's last week when i was there - said then and i'll say it again now, it looks simply awesome !

That turbo looks even bigger now it's on an engine and IN an engine bay (had previously seen it on an engine but not in the engine bay).

Another car i cannot wait to see .... nice one Guy.

Daz

Edited Because my fingers are too cold to type properly !


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

I seriously want to see what that thing can do when it comes to firing up and useage, how it drives etc through the rev range. 

Tunes anyone ? Helps you breath more easily.

Simply Looks awe-inspiring.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Guy,

 - nuff said

John


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

When is it ready? and more importantly can I have a ride!!


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Unreal. That is a proper Turbo. Nice one Guy.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Questions*

To answer a few questions:

Stu - when Mark he 'loved' the engine I was a bit concerned to see the tissues....!

Hipo - I'm running 300ZX AFMs for the meantime and an 'special' mix of Step2 and Step1 Cams. Remember this is just my sensible shopping GTR (Project X is the wild one).

Bootylicious - The car is running and is being driven around by Tony at Abbey currently to get a few miles under it's belt, before an initial mapping session when Mark returns this weekend. It should be ready by Grasshopper but will be both boost and rev limited due to running in.

Guy


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Guy, damn that is NICE!!  Good to see all of your projects coming along!



> Remember this is just my sensible shopping GTR


Now you might want to get some harnesses for your shopping bags


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Awesome stuff


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Jesus H Christ..

I saw that turbo hanging in the Top Secret showroom, Mark had to pick my chin from the floor.

Cem


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

T88

A big toy for one of the big boyz 

Nice to hear the Tokyo jetsetters are back 

Henry.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*AS PER*

MY EMAIL GUY :- LOOKS NICE, LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING IT


----------



## scranmer (Jan 6, 2003)

i think the guy is a midget thats why it looks so big lol just joking


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice one.

that looks awesome.

did it need custom up and down pipes to fit?

please tell me you are going to put an airfilter the size on a small counntry on there!

if so, where?


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Superb.*

I was with Guy yesterday when he picked up his R34,the engine work was quite simply stunning and the all new number plate set the whole package off nicely.........And he didn`t stall it when he drove off 

Henry.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Engine*

The engine looks great and the car drives really nice, a fantastic job by all the blokes at Abbey.

Just really frustrating with the 5000rpm rev limiter set for running in period...............

Guy


----------



## Scott J Davies (Oct 10, 2001)

Has someone used photoshop on that tub? that can't be real 

Guy I commend you sir for spending you hard earn't in your engine bay!

SJD


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Nice turbocharger  

The elbow just below it looks a bit tight, is the photo deceptive or is there no room for one with a larger radius?


----------



## Tone Loc (Dec 27, 2002)

Very nice.... and very shinny!

Tony.


----------

